

Why did YouTube succeed whereas Vimeo failed? - taylorbuley
http://www.quora.com/Vimeo/Why-did-YouTube-succeed-where-Vimeo-failed

======
davewicket
<http://www.tinyurl.com/vimeo-sucks>

